# Interview process for Police, Fire, EMS



## Treemoss (4 Apr 2015)

Hey all, mostly curious about this one. 


Looking to see if anyone who is working in the aforementioned sectors have any tips for the interview/job selection process. I'm mostly wondering how the process to getting to the interview works for each sector, how they run it, what to wear(should be obvious), and what kind of certifications/training/education are required/will make you stand out better amongst the crowd.


----------



## mariomike (4 Apr 2015)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Hey all, mostly curious about this one.
> 
> Looking to see if anyone who is working in the aforementioned sectors have any tips for the interview/job selection process. I'm mostly wondering how the process to getting to the interview works for each sector, how they run it, what to wear(should be obvious), and what kind of certifications/training/education are required/will make you stand out better amongst the crowd.



I hired on when I was 18, but still remember the Interview. I wore a dark blue business suit, white dress shirt and one of my father's office ties. 
All I brought to the Interview was a smile and a shoeshine. After 1975, you had to also bring a college diploma. 
I had already written the civil service exam, and done the medical. 
The Oral Board - as they called it - was a panel type interview. Their questions came rapid-fire. I answered them as best I could. From what I understand, the old "Stress Interview" technique is no longer used.  

Your application must describe your qualifications as they relate to:
1.Successfully completed a MOHLTC-recognized course for Primary Care Paramedic provided by a College of Applied Arts and Technology or equivalent.
2.Successfully completed the Advanced Emergency Medical Care Assistants (A.E.M.C.A.) examination or be AEMCA pending as specified in the Ontario Ambulance Act.
3.Must be able to achieve and maintain current certification in Symptom Relief and Defibrillation under the Ontario Base Hospital Group and meet cross-certification requirements with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.
4.Must produce proof of mandatory immunization and maintain all immunizations as required and specified by the Ontario Ambulance Act.
5.Must possess a Class “F” Ontario Driver's License, or better, and meet all requirements for licence maintenance as set forth in the City of Toronto's Fleet policy and be able to qualify for the City’s equipment operating permits.
6.Must not be convicted of any crime involving moral turpitude for which a pardon has not been granted.
7.Must meet all requirements for employment as a Paramedic in Ontario as per the Ambulance Act.
8.Must not have had Driver's License suspended for two years prior to application, and not have more than three demerit points issued against his/her Ontario driver’s licence.
9.Ability to pass oral, written and/or physical examinations pertaining to procedures used in emergency patient care as set by the Department.
10.Thoroughly familiar with the Highway Traffic Act and Municipal Traffic By-laws.
11.Must be physically capable of performing required duties.
12.Must be available to work shift/weekend/overtime/on call duty.
13.Must be familiar with the Occupational Health and Safety Act and the regulations that apply to this work.

STAGE 1: WRITTEN EXAM
100 multiple choice question exam utilizing Scantron cards (pencils provided) – 2 hours
The exam is based on: The Ambulance Act, MOH BLS and ALS standards, A & P (general), The Highway Traffic Act (as it applies to ambulance), and the Occupational Health & Safety Act.
You will be required to show your F license and AEMCA, AEMCA pending (expectation to graduate letter), or AEMCA equivalency for entry to write the exam.

STAGE 2: PRACTICALS/LIFTING
Multiple scenario format, including communication scenarios, trauma and medical, and a lifting component. You and your partner will be together for the duration. 4 hours
Proof of physical capability (PAA or PAE) required prior to admittance. Your PAE or PAA must be no older than 6 months from the date of your test.
Other documentation will be accepted at this time.
Practical Testing: Candidates will be evaluated on patient scenarios assessing the candidate’s ability to apply theoretical knowledge to practical situations using PCP skills utilizing the most recent Toronto Medical Directives SOCPC Medical Directives.
Ambulance Specific Lifting Test: Evaluates the candidate’s physical and technical ability to safely manage the movement of a patient, weighing approximately 80 kg, up and down a flight of stairs as well as in and out of a vehicle utilizing an approved EMS lifting device.
Current Resume
F Class Driver's Licence
3 References:
Two references from a previous employer and one reference from a professional
Do not list your preceptor
Original Physical Agility Examination (PAE) Certificate (Ability Works) or Physical Agility
Assessment Certificate (Sibley) dated within 6 months or hire

STAGE 3 - INTERVIEW
Health Questionnaire 
Include Proof of Immunizations for:
- Measles, Mumps, and Rubella
- Hepatitis B
- Varicella
* Yellow Immunization cards or certificates not accepted
A-EMCA or Equivalent (original and photocopy required)
Paramedic College Diploma or College Letter of Expectation to Graduate (original and copy)
Current CPR certificate (should not expire prior to first month post orientation)
Proof of Completion of Mandatory Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care Courses (MOH-LTC) List
from your college or, if coming from another service, a Skills Inventory List
Current International Trauma Life Support (ITLS) certificate (within the last two years)
Original Criminal Record Check (regular criminal record check by police service only) dated no
earlier than 30 days prior to your interview

STAGE 4  DRIVER TEST
Assesses the candidate’s ability to safely handle an ambulance in a variety of driving situations.
Driver's Abstract dated no earlier than 3 days prior to your test
4 hours (07:00 to 11:00 or 13:00 to 17:00)

STAGE 5: BASE HOSPITAL CERTIFICATION
Candidates receiving an offer of employment will be required to attend Sunnybrook Base Hospital’s certification process, including orientation, auxiliary orders and certification testing.
Candidates currently certified, in good standing, with an Ontario base hospital physician and who are currently employed as a paramedic, with a paramedic service, will be required to cross certify with Sunnybrook Base Hospital.

Toronto Paramedic Health Questionnaire:
http://www.torontoems.ca/main-site/careers/recruitment/2013/2013-Toronto-EMS-Health-Questionnaire.pdf


----------



## mariomike (23 Sep 2015)

To add to the above ( as something for applicants to consider with his/her physician ),

To be completed by the applicant's physician:

"The applicant is being considered for a position at Toronto Paramedic Services, where performance in a high-­‐stress setting is part of the workplace.
Do you have any concerns regarding the applicant's abilities, judgement, or mental competence, particularly in view of the potential workplace?"
( See attachment. )


----------



## mariomike (2 Jun 2016)

Saw a discussion about beards and job interviews in another forum. It's been a long time since I went to the interview. The advice I have heard given to candidates over the years was that beards grow back. But, you only get one chance to make a first impression with the department. 

These are panel type interviews aka oral boards. So, loosing points with just one member of the panel could be a deciding factor in a highly competitive application process. 

Once on the job, and off probation, just follow the Grooming S.O.P. and you will be fine: "...accommodate operational or occupational health and safety procedures and equipment such as respirators (e.g. N95 or C4 masks), safety helmets, etc., where the paramedic’s safety may be placed in jeopardy."

( I remember years ago the union had a major arbitration battle over crews being allowed to grow sideburns, let alone beards.   )

"Beards are out; mustaches are a gray area. When in doubt, shave it off." That's pretty much the standard advice to candidates that I have heard at work and read online over the years about Firefighter and Paramedic interviews. 

_Nothing_  else counts until you have the job. Nothing!


----------



## mariomike (4 Jun 2016)

I would like to add something from the department's Health Questionnaire to be signed by the applicant's physician, 

"Medications: Please list all current prescribed or over-­‐the-­‐counter medications." 

"The applicant is being considered for a position at Toronto Paramedic Services, where performance in a high-­‐stress setting is part of the workplace.
Do you have any concerns regarding the applicant's abilities, judgement, or mental competence, particularly in view of the potential workplace?"

If you are disabled enough by PTSD to require a prescription for marijuana, you may be too disabled to join the emergency services.


----------



## Treemoss (7 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Saw a discussion about beards and job interviews in another forum. It's been a long time since I went to the interview. The advice I have heard given to candidates over the years was that beards grow back. But, you only get one chance to make a first impression with the department.
> 
> These are panel type interviews aka oral boards. So, loosing points with just one member of the panel could be a deciding factor in a highly competitive application process.
> 
> ...



I actually work with a bearded fellow who got to TPS's interview stage. Walked in with it and the first thing they said to him was "You couldn't even bother to be clean shaven for a job interview?" Needless to say they were not impressed.. he didn't go much further than that.


----------



## mariomike (7 Jul 2016)

Treemoss said:
			
		

> I actually work with a bearded fellow who got to TPS's interview stage. Walked in with it and the first thing they said to him was "You couldn't even bother to be clean shaven for a job interview?" Needless to say they were not impressed.. he didn't go much further than that.



I believe you mean Toronto Paramedic Services? ( Some might assume it to mean Toronto Police Services. )

I don't mean _you,_  specifically Treemoss, this is just my general opinion. ( And I could be wrong. )

It is worth :2c:, if that.  And, admittedly it's dated ( 1972 ). But, some of it _may_  still be relevant. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perception is reality. On a call, you are being judged the second you walk into their homes. This is, above all else, a customer service job. A smile and a shoeshine go a long way.  

Same at the interview with the Chiefs. ( It was an Oral Board, which is a panel type interview. At least it was when I did mine. ) 
You can bet _they_  look sharp. They are judging you as soon as you walk into the room.

If showing up at a station to ask the crew questions about the department, I would bring some edible gifts, which I am sure they will graciously accept. You need to spend money to make money.

While visiting a station or HQ or City Hall or Birmingham St. or Eastern Ave. etc., I would wear some casual type pants, clean or polished shoes, and a nice polo shirt. And shave.
You never know who will see you during the hiring process. Acknowledge every person you come in contact with in a positive way. That includes the civilian clerks. Especially  the clerks!  

For the Interview, look sharp and knock 'em dead!

You can't go wrong with a gray or navy-blue suit with a white or light blue shirt, nice tie ( nothing loud ), polished dress shoes etc.   

Be clean-shaven. No bling or sunglasses. Just a nice watch. And take it easy on the aftershave.

_Just my opinion_,  but if you are a tattoo enthusiast, I would wait until I was hired, and off probation, before getting anything that can't be hidden by a t-shirt. 

Once hired, and off probation, life is pretty simple. From Day 1, I had a permanent schedule ( 20 twelve-hour shifts every six weeks ), a permanent station and a permanent partner. None of that ( schedule, station, or partner ) is subject to change, unless you request a transfer. ( There is no "bumping". )

It's just you and your partner against the world, so you better get along. I know of some guys who were partners for over 25 years. 

In the station, you rest between calls. Watch TV, play Ping-Pong, cards etc. As long as you are "wheels rolling" within 90 seconds of the tones going off, nobody bothers you.

After a while, if you wish, you can apply for ACP, Supervisor, or Special Operations etc. I bid for Special Ops and joined the bus division. ( A lot of lifting, but I enjoyed it. ) You can also, like I did, bid for a shift with no nights or weekends. You loose your shift premium, but it was worth it.


----------

